# Just a reminder



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

So, this is kind of a 12 volt event.

ttp://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/57414-spca-donations-door-prizes.html#post714858

These items are all free to the lucky winners, chances of winning are pretty dang good at this point.

Sundown Audio: SAX 50.4 amp Sundown Audio - Sundown Audio - Quality Mobile Amplifiers & Subwoofers

Xstatic BatCap: Model 800 battery BatCap by Xstatic Home Page

ARC Audio: KS300.4 amp Arc Redirect

Second Skin Audio: pack of Damplifier Pro Sound Deadening Materials for Noise Reduction from Second Skin

Image Dynamics: IDQ 10" sub Image Dynamics USA

MrMarv: custom sub box to house the IDQ Marvs Place

Stereo Integrity: Mag v4 12" sub Stereo Integrity

SteveBeatz from Car Audio at CarAudio.com has donated a custom sub box for a single ported or dual sealed box

Hybrid Audio Clarus component set. Hybrid Audio Technologies Home


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Final day is .................TODAY! Last chance to get in on this.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Less than 12 hours left.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

less than 4 hours left. we are just shy of $1500 come on fellas, 25 cents, $1, $5, $10 anything.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

51 minutes left. Please NO MORE for the prizes after 11:59pm Pacific time. Feel free to donate up until 6am Pacific but you will NOT be in for prizes. All received donations after 6am will not be accepted. If you wish to donate after 6am, please send your donations to you local SPCA or favorite charity.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

ALL OVER!!!!!!!!!! Good Luck!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

$1509.06 being donated in behalf of you guys! ( I took care of all paypal fees as my donation to the cause)


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

here are your winners.

YouTube - CLIP0004


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I am very proud to say Mike Mach from NJ has declined his custom enclosure from SteveBeatZ and has asked me to draw another name. Michael Silverman was dran and is the winner. I am proud because there is not another guy out there that deserves it more! Absolutely 1000000000% random when it was drawn. Mike, you defineately have someone looking out for you!


----------

